# Can a Pakistani Student Apply?



## Shahan Khan

Can a Pakistani student apply to Indian medical colleges. If yes then what is the procedure?


----------



## Zaini33

Salam!

Errmm I think there are a lot of hurdles to that! 
The first one is of-course the visa problem. So far "relaxed visa policy" isn't gaining momentum. Both countries aren't that welcoming either to each other's civilians 
But despite that, some research on this topic showed that it is not like IMPOSSIBLE. Yes you can. But I don't know the whole procedure. You gotta contact Indian Embassy in Islamabad regarding the details. :: High Commission of India in Islamabad :: 
Maybe also contact the university in which you are interested.
But realise that every year almost 1.6 million Indians compete for a few thousand seats in medical colleges!!!

Their MBBS is 4.5 years + 1 year internship. (need to confirm whether it has changed now or not)

In India, people from far off places like Bulgaria are also present but about the Pakis, I don't know how many are allowed.

Recently Pakistani Hindus moved in considerable numbers to India so maybe it's now more possible than before for one with a Pakistani "tag" to go there for education. 

I browsed a little about Pakistanis going to India, and shockingly found it to be not that common a trend! So little material on this! :: :sour:


----------



## Ankith

Yes Pakistan students can study medicine in India. But Student visa application form is required for Studying in India. Other than I'm not sure in procedures even I have search in Google but I didn't get exact procedure.


----------



## Zaini33

Yeah and I read something like it would be easier for Pakistani students to go to India for* study* purposes than visiting it for tourism or other stuff...


----------



## jabeen100

If Pakistani students having study visa, Then they can easily apply for study in India.


----------



## jabeen100

all about study visa for pakistani students. 

http://study.result.pk/study-abroad/study-visa/


----------



## maculahealthcare

student visa endorsed to the Institution you are going to apply is all you need to join full time medical courses.


----------



## swati.deshmukh

Off course definelty you can there no such issues in terms of education,Plus India is a country where most of the countries in Asia can send their students for further studies.and most of our policies entertain foreign student for higher education.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz

i think you must not go to india to study because we have many good institutions here in pakistan as well


----------



## shanelowney

Most of the Pakistani students studies in international medical colleges, if you want to become a doctor and start your career as a doctor in USA then join *Caribbean medical university of st. vincent*.


----------



## sunil

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> i think you must not go to india to study because we have many good institutions here in pakistan as well


what about fees structure ??


----------

